# Canon CPS



## nonac (Sep 7, 2017)

I've been a Canon CPS member now for the last four years, with the two most recent years being a Platinum member. I am very pleased with the service and help I have received from the support staff and those who do the work on my cameras and lenses at the Newport News facility. 

I had a bit of an accident last week with my 1Dx which would make almost anyone cringe as it fell from a strap and rolled down about 15 concrete stairs. Surprisingly, the outer body only had scuff marks in various spots. I shot about 150 pictures with it at the soccer game and it was shooting like nothing was wrong at all and then all of a sudden everything went dark. Every image, no matter what the settings were turned out dark. Off to CPS it went on Friday morning. I checked on it today and it was still not quite ready so I asked if they could send me out a loaner as I had high school football to shoot on Friday night and a college game on Saturday. I just wanted to make sure I had a camera in case mine never made it in time. No problem, it was shipped out this afternoon and I'll have it tomorrow morning. Very grateful for their support to say the least.


----------



## pwp (Sep 7, 2017)

nonac said:


> I've been a Canon CPS member now for the last four years, with the two most recent years being a Platinum member. I am very pleased with the service and help I have received from the support staff and those who do the work on my cameras and lenses at the Newport News facility....
> 
> ...No problem, it was shipped out this afternoon and I'll have it tomorrow morning. Very grateful for their support to say the least.



Yes CPS is awesome in most cities around the planet where they operate. Some may be better than others, but overall your CPS membership is one of the best value insurance you'll get.

I've been with CPS for almost 20 years and had service above and beyond time and time again. CPS was the sole reason I switched from Nikon which had appalling service here at the time. That changed some time ago and I believe they're a match for CPS. That's good!

-pw


----------



## RGF (Sep 14, 2017)

pwp said:


> nonac said:
> 
> 
> > I've been a Canon CPS member now for the last four years, with the two most recent years being a Platinum member. I am very pleased with the service and help I have received from the support staff and those who do the work on my cameras and lenses at the Newport News facility....
> ...



Not quite 20 years, but definitely agree. +1


----------

